# Karajan on DVD



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Looking for him on DVD.

Any recommendations?

I was looking at this:


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Sorry for the repeat image, error


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

You know all of his DVDs get four or five star ratings and so I doubt you would be disappointed in any one you chose. However, if it was me I would probably start with his Beethoven just because he was such a great interpreter of Beethoven.

Kevin


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I really like his Saltzburg Rhinegold video. Very cinematic and fun.


----------

